# just wondering why i got banned......



## jackwithoutc.

Hello TAM family, up to 2 day's ago I was also a TAM member (nick: jack.c.), but when i logged in I found this message instead:

*You have been banned for the following reason:
Rude & Insulting Comments

Date the ban will be lifted: 06-10-2014, 02:00 PM*

I was like..... WOW!
So I decided to write a pm at the forum administrator asking which thread or post i was insulting at.... but til now i got only a 180 on me!

The reason why i am writing down this thread is because i hate it when people dont give you a possibility to explane or apologize when you are accused of something that you don't know about or simply because you are not aware of.....
For sure i know that i never said things like this:

*Don't lump me up with everyone else you jerk!*

like i have seen on one of the threads on here, or even worst words in other threads...
So.... i was wondering if the real reason is because just a couple of days ago (what a coincidence) someone was thinking of leaving TAM because there are to many new members that don't advise much on R. but prefer to D. and are a bit to much negative for the BS in general....
Anyway, like i said, i don't like to be kicked out without an explanation so if kindly someone would en-light me i will be glad to move on.
Open to all type's of comments for who care's.

jack


----------



## Jellybeans

Well it says you got banned for rude and insulting comments so I am going to go with the fact that you made a rude/insulting comment? 

What did you say?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

maybe this thread should be in the forum suggestions section instead of posting it in the general relationship section. 

Accept your ban and hopefully you won't get a permanent ban for returning under a new account.


----------



## jackwithoutc.

Jellybeans said:


> Well it says you got banned for rude and insulting comments so I am going to go with the fact that you made a rude/insulting comment?
> 
> What did you say?




Thats the point! I don't remember saying something to be banned... at least not something like what i have been reading on other threads (see above)
Maybe the only reason could be that i said "rubber" instead of "condom" or "protection" ??
English has become my second language.... so probably my fault. But like i said WOULDN'T IT BE BETTER IF WE GET WARNED BEFORE GETTING BANNED?

any thoughts?


----------



## jackwithoutc.

ScarletBegonias said:


> maybe this thread should be in the forum suggestions section instead of posting it in the general relationship section.
> 
> Accept your ban and hopefully you won't get a permanent ban for returning under a new account.



My mistake, i didn't have a clue where to post!
As for the permanent ban i guess it tells it all......


----------



## Omego

:scratchhead: Could it have been a mistake?? If you never said anything rude...


----------



## TiggyBlue

Possibly this? 



> Pm me when you decide to get your balls back. If and when that happens, come visit me in italy and i'll be glad to make you meet some fantastic italian women ...... They sure know how find your @@ since you cant yet....


----------



## jackwithoutc.

TiggyBlue said:


> Possibly this?



could be! thank you TiggyBlue! At least a got an answer.
Although i did'nt call him a jerk or worst.... and also many here had told that person the same thing, or even worst.

ok.... got it and i apologize with whom was offended.

It was nice to have meet some of you.

Good life and happiness to everyone!

jack


----------



## manticore

that could be, but I have read many comments like this one trying to insite the user to leave their WS with that kind of reamrk and thay have not been banned.

as other users said, let's hope they don't put a perma ban on you. because you are honestly unaware of why were you banned and you are looking for an explanation.


----------



## nuclearnightmare

Jack.c:
interesting experience you've had. 
if I was to start a similar thread it would be titled:
"just wondering why I have never been banned"


----------



## jackwithoutc.

manticore said:


> that could be, but I have read many comments like this one trying to insite the user to leave their WS with that kind of reamrk and thay have not been banned.
> 
> as other users said, let's hope they don't put a perma ban on you. because you are honestly unaware of why were you banned and you are looking for an explanation.



exactly!
I am objective about myself, and probably I should not write that in public forum. With that person we wrote a versatile amount of pm's, so I thought it was'nt insulting him, but i did not think of others reading!
Anyway i think that before any type of BAN there should be a warning or something similar.... 
i just hope that with me they did'nt use 1 weight and 2 diffrent measurements. 
No problem with the permanent ban, what i counted on was a reason, now that i got it they can do what they wish.

I WILL MOVE ON


----------



## jackwithoutc.

nuclearnightmare said:


> Jack.c:
> interesting experience you've had.
> if I was to start a similar thread it would be titled:
> "just wondering why I have never been banned"




:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Just dont write that the BS dont have balls!!!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

jackwithoutc. said:


> Thats the point! I don't remember saying something to be banned... at least not something like what i have been reading on other threads (see above)
> Maybe the only reason could be that i said "rubber" instead of "condom" or "protection" ??
> English has become my second language.... so probably my fault. But like i said WOULDN'T IT BE BETTER IF WE GET WARNED BEFORE GETTING BANNED?
> 
> any thoughts?


For starters, don't go by what you have seen other people get away with. The moderators don't read every thread, so what you see in places could be ban worthy, but escapes scrutiny because it isn't reported to the mods. 

Secondly, read the code of conduct if you haven't already. 

Finally, a temporary ban is a warning of sorts. The mods have enough to do without adding a new moderation task of warning people who are close to violating the code of conduct.


----------



## jackwithoutc.

VermisciousKnid said:


> For starters, don't go by what you have seen other people get away with. The moderators don't read every thread, so what you see in places could be ban worthy, but escapes scrutiny because it isn't reported to the mods.
> 
> Secondly, read the code of conduct if you haven't already.
> 
> Finally, a temporary ban is a warning of sorts. The mods have enough to do without adding a new moderation task of warning people who are close to violating the code of conduct.



Yes.
I'm ok with part 1
I'm ok with part 2
I'm a bit not ok with the last part....
If they take time to ban, what will be the difference to use the same time to warn before? A member can have the time to put down the post and apologize and then get banned if that is the case.
Dont know.... maybe it's me. But just like when a person goes for D. i think you need closure first.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

How many posts did your other handle have? I've found that the mods are much less patient with people who are brand new and start stirring stuff up as soon as they join. That doesn't mean that long time posters get a free pass. Not at all. I've been banned for stepping over the line. But new posters doing the same thing makes it look like they came here just to stir things up.


----------



## Amplexor

The post Tiggy listed is the reason you were banned. It was reported by a couple of members. My description of the ban was accurate IMO. It is not the job of the moderators to contact members about the rules of the forum, they are plainly stated. I will rarely issue a warning. That's not my purpose here. 

Opening a second account after being banned is not acceptable so this account will be banned permanently. You are welcome to come back after the ban runs out on jack.c and post. I will move this thread to the Suggestion Box and unlock it for further discussion by members and yourself.


----------



## manticore

Amplexor said:


> The post Tiggy listed is the reason you were banned. It was reported by a couple of members. My description of the ban was accurate IMO. It is not the job of the moderators to contact members about the rules of the forum, they are plainly stated. I will rarely issue a warning. That's not my purpose here.
> 
> Opening a second account after being banned is not acceptable so this account will be banned permanently. You are welcome to come back after the ban runs out on jack.c and post. I will move this thread to the Suggestion Box and unlock it for further discussion by members and yourself.


that seems fair, see you as jack.c later man


----------



## jack.c

Yes manticore.... it was a fair decision, now I'm back.
Well..... honestly I started off admiting who i really was, so i also in a certain way was fair 

Anyway i still think that when one is banned it would be more correct to ad 1 minute time more by writing at least the thread involved. But Amplexor is right when he say's:

_I will rarely issue a warning. That's not my purpose here._

so i guess that someone is needed to help out?

Dont want to defend my actions, but staying silent while treated a certain way without knowing why is something that NOBODY should do.

jack


----------

